# [email protected]********.co.uk



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I have just checked my home email via web mail and see I have an email addresses to [email protected] (an address I use only for TT related emails)

It is from [email protected]********.co.uk Title "RE: Your Details"

I am assuming this carries the usual worm/virus which will have been blocked by my AV at home.

I also assume this has come from an external source which has got the address from the ******** and the is no security breach within the ********.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Your email address is easily harvested from the cache of an infected machine.

the [email protected] address is also easily harvested because it's in the main page of the site.... so, you're looking for someone who has the front page of this site and a page where you have posted in their cache.

If in doubt - delete... and make sure you keep your AV system upto date!


----------

